# Use of EEPROM firmware



## D45T4N (Apr 30, 2020)

Can I use EEPROM chips with firmware bought from pedalpcb for commercial purpose (selling own pedals without mentioning pedalpcb on them)?


----------



## Cybercow (Apr 30, 2020)

Because that's so above board?


----------



## D45T4N (May 1, 2020)

Cybercow said:


> Because that's so above board?


No. I know a guy who does that, and I just wanted to check whether it is legal. I found no information about commercial use in "terms and conditions", so I tried to ask it here.


----------



## Cybercow (May 2, 2020)

Technically, it's an intellectual property issue of which it is doubtful any member of this specific community has much expertise. Personally, without attribution, I see it as a form of plagiarism.


----------



## D45T4N (May 2, 2020)

Cybercow said:


> Technically, it's an intellectual property issue of which it is doubtful any member of this specific community has much expertise. Personally, without attribution, I see it as a form of plagiarism.


I am feeling that it is wrong too, but it is up to pedalpcb to decide. When I wrote directly to their mail, they did not respond.
Is there another way to reach out for them?


----------



## Robert (May 2, 2020)

PM sent about the use of firmware.

You are never required to mention PedalPCB in your builds.    There are two guidelines:
1) You do not build fakes/counterfeits (eg: pass them off as originals or use trademarked designs/logos/names)
2) You make it clear that the builds are _your _builds and all technical support is offered by you, not PedalPCB

I have no issues with you covering up / removing the PedalPCB logo on the PCBs,  however this does not imply permission to _duplicate_ the PCB layout for your own use (commercial or not).

Custom branded boards are a possibility, but there are minimum quantity requirements.


----------



## D45T4N (May 2, 2020)

Robert said:


> PM sent about the use of firmware.
> 
> You are never required to mention PedalPCB in your builds.    There are two guidelines:
> 1) You do not build fakes/counterfeits (eg: pass them off as originals or use trademarked designs/logos/names)
> ...


 Glad to see a respond!

I am asking not about myself.

I've checked social media of this guy, and apparently he also makes his own exact copies of your PCBs to sell them in his pedals — looks like he buys one sample from you, redraws it, and orders a big batch of copies from China. Is it allowed too?


----------



## music6000 (May 10, 2020)

D45T4N said:


> Glad to see a respond!
> 
> I am asking not about myself.
> 
> I've checked social media of this guy, and apparently he also makes his own exact copies of your PCBs to sell them in his pedals — looks like he buys one sample from you, redraws it, and orders a big batch of copies from China. Is it allowed too?


Show some actual proof of the different PCB's that this Slimebag is using on his social media site!


----------



## vigilante398 (May 18, 2020)

I'm curious who would do this. Using somebody else's PCB with the logo scraped off is one thing, completely copying the layout is another. Can you tell us who it is?


----------

